# French Gas Bottle dimensions



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Searching for my own use, I found the following info.

I thought it may be of use to other folks so here it is:

A standard French 13Kg cylinder (several brands, Primagaz, Butagaz, Totalgaz, Antargaz: butane or propane) is about 600mm high and 310mm diameter and weighs around 25Kg full (13Kg gas). There are then Twiny, Le Cube and Viseo bottles.

Twiny (Primagaz) is 310mm diameter and 310mm tall, weighs 13Kg full of which 5.1Kg is gas. These are designed to allow stacking, in which condition both can be connected - i.e "on line". Propane or Butane. Similar bottles are marketed by Elf-Antar (Elfi) and Totalgaz (Malice).

Le Cube (Butagaz) is approximately 285mm square by 355mm high. Weighs 14Kg full, of which 7 Kg is gas. Propane or Butane.

Viseo (Butagaz) is squarish, about 310mm wide by 500mm high. Weighs 16.5Kg full, of which 10Kg is gas. It has a semi transparent panel in the side allowing the gas level to be seen. It is butane only at present.

Can't advise availability of the tiddlers, but the 13Kg are widely available from supermarkets and filling stations. Butagaz seems to be very widely available across France, as does Primagaz. Totalgaz and Antargaz are less widely distributed, usually through their respective chains of filling stations.

Source & All Credit to: Brian Kirby http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/printer-friendly.asp?tid=10225&mid=

Hope this is useful to someone


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you: had I had Brian Kirby's name on my file I would have given him credit for the information- that seems the likely source but i cut and pasted from all over the place and it was a long time ago !

G


----------

